# How much is sufficient?



## 362234 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi

My husband and I are Belgians. Right now we live in Senegal, but we'd like to return to Europa. As we really don't want to go back to Belgium (mainly because of the weather), Spain looks like a great option. 

I've read on quite a number of sites that EU residents who want to live in Spain have to prove sufficient resources.

Can anyone tell me what is considered sufficient by the authorities and in what ways this proof can be offered?

I am a retired Belgian. My husband is a freelancer whose revenues come from shares in companies in the UK and Hong-Kong. 

I'm a bit worried about the whole question of proving financial independence.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yassatoubab said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I are Belgians. Right now we live in Senegal, but we'd like to return to Europa. As we really don't want to go back to Belgium (mainly because of the weather), Spain looks like a great option.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

there are lots of discussion threads about this - & unfortunately no definitive answer - but generally the requirements are lower than most people would actually need to live on

the rules only state that you should have income/funds above subsistence level


most offices seem to accept around 625 € a month &/or 6000€ in a Spanish bank account per adult


the first post on this thread has some good info http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## 362234 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you, Xabiachica.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> there are lots of discussion threads about this - & unfortunately no definitive answer - but generally the requirements are lower than most people would actually need to live on
> 
> ...


Funds as Xab states, and also proof of healthcare provision.


----------

